# IIntroducing ALK



## ALK (5 mo ago)

Hi! I am a wife that has been estranged from her husband for many years. We have always maintained contact and are friendly and have always been "there for each other in an emergency". We are currently in a "starting to reconnect mode". Not sure where things are going. No pressure. Taking our time. I saw this Forum and am looking forward to connecting with others here- to share my story and journey as well as to hear others. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of the community! ALK


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

ALK said:


> Hi! I am a wife that has been estranged from her husband for many years. We have always maintained contact and are friendly and have always been "there for each other in an emergency". We are currently in a "starting to reconnect mode". Not sure where things are going. No pressure. Taking our time. I saw this Forum and am looking forward to connecting with others here- to share my story and journey as well as to hear others. Thanks for allowing me to be a part of the community! ALK


Hi @ALK Welcome to TAM!

I’m curious if you don’t mind a couple questions.

What caused you to separate in the first place?
How long were you apart?
What makes you think the situation is fixed now?

If you can reconcile and rejoin, I’m all for it and happy for you. But I agree completely with your comments “No pressure” and “Taking our time”. We don’t hear enough on TAM about happy reconciliations.

I look forward to hearing about your journey! Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Rob_1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Welcome to TAM, if you guys have Bern separated for more than a year, you need to remember the reasons why?, and if it makes sense to try something, before addressing the issues that made you stranged. That's the first thing that needs to be addressed before proceeding further. 
Be smart.


----------



## ALK (5 mo ago)

Hi! Thanks so much for responding to my post! I just posted a long post on " Reconciliation" Forum. I think it will probably answer your questions. I would be thrilled to hear your thoughts! Thanks again! ALK


----------



## ALK (5 mo ago)

I totally agree with you! I have waited for God to touch my husbands heart all of this time. I am totally wanting NOT to hurry things now. If you look at my post in the Reconciliation Forum, I think you will see my biggest concern and what I would consider a possibly pressing issue/ conversation that might possibly needed to be had perhaps sooner that later. Definitely praying for guidance here and hoping to proceed carefully! ALK


----------

